# irish army bsa bicycle



## bsaarmybike (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi I recently aquired an ex Irish army bicycle and wonde as why the rifle clips are in different positions on othe similar army bicycles ? On mine there is a clip under the saddle and a swivel leather strap on top of the handlebars whereas on others the front clip is metal and under the handlebars and on others I assume to be older have a holder cage like just above the crank. My bsa has frame number x 738... any ideas


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 27, 2014)

*?*

Many different styles of rifle clips used in WW1 and WW2. Have been preparing WW1 military bicycle displays this year and so far counted 6 different clip styles.
Often nearside mounting if an offside mounting would foul the brake linkage, though your front clip is top mounted so that wouldn't apply.
Does yours have a stamping that says BSA or Mk V?


----------



## bsaarmybike (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi just had a look Its mk V under seat post and X 748 on opposite .


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 28, 2014)

*?*

Not necessarily BSA then. Some Irish army bikes had a year stamped into the centre of the top of the handlebars


----------



## bsaarmybike (Aug 28, 2014)

Theres a faint gold transfer on rear mudgard and on frame and there is a bsa spanner and oil bottle in toolkit bsa Birmingham I should have mentioned. Its just with the position of front rifle strap the person whom was to cycle it must have been very tall ! As I get it very difficult  to cycle it with rifle in position  but if it was moved under  the handlebars and  mount clip on head stock and switch rear clip from left to right it would be more comfortable and safer to use. But id be afraid of originality?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 29, 2014)

*?*

Rifle mounted on bike in all configurations is awkward to get on the bike and ride. Before 1908 the regulation war office design provided 3 frame sizes, but from the Mk IV it was 24" frame size only. So tough if rifle fitted if your inside leg is under 33"

In WW1, 25th London cyclist regiment adapted the supplied rifle clip fittings (mounted to headstock under handlebar) to the style you have, i.e. front strapped over top of handlebar.

That way the barrel doesn't foul the front lamp bracket, which otherwise had to be moved to the front forks, where the lamp was easily knocked off.

Bike-mounted rifle useful when on parade, marching, or long-distance riding. But when in combat rifle strapped over shoulder obviously much easier for immediate access

btw welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## bsaarmybike (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you that makes sense. Good to hear from other enthusiasts.


----------

